# How to demo a house



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.break.com/index/japanese_demolition_crew.html


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Not too bad of a method, when you consider that they build their houses out of balsa wood and paper. My kids enjoyed watching that video. Thanks for that one...


----------



## pacontractor (Sep 15, 2006)

Great Video - now if we could just understand what they are saying !


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

That looks like a couple of the parties I went to when I was a teenager.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I was waiting for one of them wrastlers to kick thru that wall with lath and go to pull back out and ouch.......


----------

